# Silverton?



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I haven't ridden at the ski area but in the backcountry on Red Mountain Pass. Silverton is a sweet town for sure. The mountains are quite different than around here. Very steep relief. Definitely a Wild West feeling to the town of Silverton. Pride of the West was great little bar, but I don't think it's been re built since it burnt down. One week after I left. Montanya Distillers is worth a visit. They moved their operations to Crested Butte, but I believe they left the tasting room in Silverton. Best rum drinks you'll probably ever have. Place is amazing. Of course it could be gone too. There are another 4-5 spots in town to check out. It's small, so walk around. The hotel there is the cheapest lodging. Other alternatives for places to stay is Ouray. Depending on the time of winter, you can get pretty good lodging deals there. There are also good restaurants in that town. The only real drawback is that you have to do the whole Red Mountain Pass drive. Which imo, limiting that increases your life expectancy by 5-10%...


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes. Not for beginners, definitely worth getting in shape for the hiking involved, you're looking at 3-4 runs per day, probably 500-700 vertical of hiking per run, at 12,000 feet. I spent a few days at 7500 feet beforehand, but still felt pretty tired during the hikes.

Terrain is variable, snow wasn't good when I went, but it's an experience regardless.

The town is very interesting, if you have some additional time, have a look at Ouray as well. Durango is much larger and there's more in the way of services, lodging, etc.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Its a great hill. Only been when you had to go with a guide, but like anything, it is what you make it. Laugh, smile, have a good time, get safe and having a guide isn't an issue. Been great snow every time I have been. The lines just over the first ridge line near the trail get tracked out sooner and the lift line is supposedly reserved only for staff to ride. Looks fun as hell.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Work robbed all my chances to get out this summer, so I'm going into this season in worse shape, but I plan to hike as much as possible all over the Loveland area (resort, bc, the pass, if it snows this year) in Nov and Dec getting ready.

Probably wont even get to take advantage of that free day, still planning a trip down in late Jan-Feb - stoked!

Thanks for all the lodging info, we are planning to tow a pop-up camper that has a heater.

I've heard about that drive on Red Mountain pass....shivers...


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm putting together a bro trip to Silverton this winter finally. Only two days though. Spending the rest of the time in Summit County.

Any suggestions for lodging in town? Hot tub for man gumbo is preferred.


----------



## Skinny Bam (Sep 7, 2012)

We were gonna go last year when we spent a week at Durango but didnt end up happening. 

The 2 tips I got from the locals about it though were:

1) MAKE SURE THERE IS GOOD SNOW

2) If you are an advanced rider, get a group of 4 riders with similar ability and ditch the guide! Ive heard a lot of people complain about how their guide couldnt keep up with them.

Definitely a place on my list to hit so make sure you put some pics/vids up if you go:thumbsup:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I doubt it was the guide not being able to keep up with them. Unfortunately, a group can only go as fast as the slowest member. If there's a wide disparity in the skill levels or conditioning within the group, then the faster people are going to get frustrated for being slowed down and the slower people are going to get frustrated and exhausted trying to keep up.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We are headed there next weekend... Should be good timing with the forecasted storm.... If anyone is around msg me and maybe we can do a heli drop on Sunday together.... Will be with a small group of BC/free ride competitors(skiers and snowboarders) should be fun to watch.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Killclimbz, would you drive in from the north or the south given the choice? On a snowy day.....


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

Argo said:


> Killclimbz, would you drive in from the north or the south given the choice? On a snowy day.....


I'm interested in an answer on this question too.....

Also, any recommendations on where to stay? There are 4 of us guys, staying 3 nights (3/6 though 3/9).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The I70 to Grand Junction route is the more traveled and better plowed. The other main way is Highway 50 to Montrose. It's a beautiful drive, but parts by the reservoir get icy and it's rather slow going. Having done both, I'd take the I70 to Grand Junction and head south from there route. Of course with either route you have to drive over Red Mountain Pass, which is a hold onto your hat type of pass. Especially from Ouray to Silverton. That 300ft drop with no guard rail and a six inch wide emergency lane does not leave much room for error. Take your time on that one. You could drive the 285 and around route, but that would add hours to your drive and the passes to Silverton from that direction are not much better. If it's really coming down the routes into Silverton will get closed fairly quickly, so I would try to beat the storm as much as possible Argo. I can't think of a better place to be stuck in than the town of Silverton when the roads close. Great 'effin town. 

As far as places to stay. Their is the Hostel in Silverton. Most people stay there and I believe it is the cheapest option. Some good deals on houses can be found on VRBO too. 

The other option is to stay in Ouray, which is a nice town too. Of course that means you have to drive the gnarly section of Red Mountain pass every day you go to Silverton.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks for the response, The route through Durango is what I was curious about. I have only been to silverton in Summer via train..... Have not been on the roads. Glad to hear it is maintained coming from the north, that was my main concern. 

Hope we get through before the roads close.... I have driven wolf creek pass and it takes an avy or some serious dampage to close that pass.... They do have guardrails though.... The never close the pass between mint urn and Leadville and I have driven that a lot also in some bad weather. It also has guardrails in most curvy places.

We got a house vrbo fashion.... We use vrbo when we travel all the time. This time it was arranged through the team admin but they use it too..... Great site for finding places wherever you go.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Durango way is nice, but Wolf Creek Pass closes a lot more than you think. With the heavy snowfall they are talking about it will likely be closed at the ski area or at the Summit if you don't get there in time. There is a serious avalanche path on the West side and it's a monster. CDOT gets rightfully nervous about that one. Overall though, Wolf Creek pass is an easy drive if it's open. On top of all of that you got Coal Bank and Molass Pass to deal with getting into Silverton. Which I remember as being fairly gnarly in winter. Plus the extra 2-3 hours of driving going around that way. 

Red Mountain Pass will get your attention, but I don't personally think it's worth avoiding because of that. I've driven over it a few times in snowy conditions, last time in a pretty good storm. Doing it in daylight if you can does help.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks again. Red it is.... Hopefully we get some good snow and are able to make it. Hope everyone has a great weekend with this fresh snow coming.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Should be good weekend to be down there. Pay attention to your guides. The San Juans are the best terrain in the state.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just caught that Wolf Creek Pass is closed right now due to snow fall. At least according to the Spruce Creek Lodge. Argo, I hope your ass is already on the way to Silverton, sounds like the San Juans are getting hammered. If not, you might want to look into a place in Ouray for the night. It's a nice town and I think CDOT will get probably get the pass open fairly early in the AM. This storm packs a punch, but it is also not supposed to stick around for all that long.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Not leaving until my wife is off work at 430. Been riding vail all morning. Going home for a nap now... if the pass is open I'll drive it. The bulk of the storm is supposed to be done Early this evening down there... guess I will find out soon enough northeast facing slopes are deep with wind loading today. Fucking windy on top but nice once your on the runs


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Red mountain pass is listed as open with packed snow and ice... hope it stays that way. Glad i got my 35" snow tires put on. Lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

As long as it is open, I'd go for it. The gnarly canyon is somewhat protected from blowing snow so visibility is not usually it's problem. After you get out of it, there are spots that get pretty nasty. Like the top of Rabbit Ears if you ever travel that way during a storm. It's still pretty reasonable. 

Looks like a lot of fresh down that way. Should be an awesome weekend. Try to pull out the camera, that area photographs well. Plus if you don't have pics, it didn't happen as far as we are concerned.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

wife is finally off, heading out. thanks again for the info. The pass looks clear for now so hopefully I will make it by midnight and get 6-7 hours of sleep. I packed our drift so we will shoot a run or two. I always carry my camera, I just hope it doesnt freeze up with lows in te -20 range and highs in the singles.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Got video today ofthe heli drops. Fun but there is some sketchy coverage in places. There was also waist deep turns in other places.... I'll get video and pics up during the week. More riding tomorrow.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is a couple of photos from screne shots out of some video.... taking a couple of 13 year olds was pretty cool. all the old crusty skiers on day one kinda thought it was crazy, by the second day they were getting respect....


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

dunno why they are showing up as links.... usually the photos just pop up on the screne.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Evidently there have been some format changes over the weekend or something. We are trying to figure out how to handle it. Bear with us. 

Looks like a good trip. Buffalo Pass was money over the weekend. Got just a few photos. The biggest problem is for me is that the splitboard crew has been MIA this season, so I keep getting skier pics.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> The biggest problem is for me is that the splitboard crew has been MIA this season, so I keep getting skier pics.


The humanity! As long as they are on an AT setup and not tele'ing....:laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah I know. First world problems right?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is a video made of multiple runs over two days. It was super hard to hold a camera still so the fotage is minimal that is actually viewable without getting sick watching it. hard to get a concept of the steepness in video too.... but for a majority of the decent you can just put your knee forward a bit and touch the snow when on your toe side.... cool place to ride, just wish I could afford a heli to take us everywhere...... The majority of the video is of My son and his teamate riding, he just turned 13 and she is 14......


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Snowklinger, we were able to get 6 runs a day plus a heli drop each day. The hiking was not bad except when post holing..... We also hike at altitude a lot though....


----------

